# How Observant Are You?



## JyH (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm sure most of you have seen this, but this amazed me.


----------



## Owen (Apr 9, 2011)

There is already a thread on this. (Two actually)


----------



## Magix (Apr 9, 2011)

Owen said:


> There is already a thread on this. (Two actually)


 
Who cares, I haven't seen it yet and I'm sure I'm not the only one. This thread > your post

That's interesting, I didn't see the bear either lol.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 9, 2011)

13, and that is the worst moonwalk I have ever seen.


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2011)

Magix said:


> Who cares, I haven't seen it yet and I'm sure I'm not the only one. This thread > your post
> 
> That's interesting, I didn't see the bear either lol.


 
Nope. The other thread was decently recent.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 10, 2011)

Magix said:


> Who cares, I haven't seen it yet and I'm sure I'm not the only one. This thread > your post
> 
> That's interesting, I didn't see the bear either lol.


 
Arrogant much?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 10, 2011)

I went for 12, which is fine by me.
I would have noticed if I had watched the scene without looking for something in general I'm sure, but that kind of ruins the idea itself so yeah... didn't notice it.


----------



## Julian (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I counted 13, but the funny thing is that I almost didn't see the bear the second time


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

I can moonwalk better than that bear.


----------



## CubeLTD (Apr 10, 2011)

I got all 13. This is nothing compared to extreme potato count on neopets.=S


----------



## tx789 (Apr 10, 2011)

I saw at school last year and was looking for something at the back and missed it


----------



## Magix (Apr 10, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Arrogant much?


 
All I'm saying is I'd rather see a duplicate of an interesting thread rather than thousands of posts that are flooding this forum of dumbass backseat moderators who think it's fun pointing out every single detail that people do wrong all day, everywhere. Those posts are far more annoying than the duplicate threads. Nobody gets ANYTHING out of them, whereas if someone makes a duplicate thread, at least there's a chance that people will see it who haven't seen it before.


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2011)

Magix said:


> All I'm saying is I'd rather see a duplicate of an interesting thread rather than thousands of posts that are flooding this forum of dumbass backseat moderators who think it's fun pointing out every single detail that people do wrong all day, everywhere. Those posts are far more annoying than the duplicate threads. Nobody gets ANYTHING out of them, whereas if someone makes a duplicate thread, at least there's a chance that people will see it who haven't seen it before.


 
I see what you're saying, but you're exaggerating. There were 2 posts telling about the the threads. You're also pretty much saying it's wrong not to tell someone when they do something wrong just because they're not a moderator. I suppose that I shouldn't tell my friend not to steal because I'm not a police officer? You can get a lot out of them. Owen's post told you:
1. Hey, this has been posted
2. You're not being fresh here
3. You should search before you post
4. This is a problem in the forums and it's generally called out. 

All I'm saying is I'd rather see one interesting topic thread than a bunch of threads of the same topic with a bunch who think that it's wrong to be called wrong when they do things wrong.
People who haven't seen it before, such is life. It's not like they're missing out on world records, or the cure to cancer or something. (if there was a cure to cancer thread it would be on the front page constantly so shh)

You need to chill bro. Rough post. inb4you call out my post errors


----------



## Magix (Apr 10, 2011)

Fail analogy, police officers don't have the power to constantly look at the actions of every single human being in their country, however moderators are here to look at ALL of the posts, therefor if someone is breaking the rules, they WILL be there to clear up the mess (unless they're doing a shitty job at it), therefor, backseat moderators aren't necessary.

Besides, if you see a post you don't like, there's always the report post button below their post. Going all "omg u sok diz ben posted b4" breaks the rules just as much because it's technically offtopic, spam, and not contributing to the thread in any way. And nobody cares. Seriously, you two are the only people that care. Unless threads start being reposted by the dozins, there's nothing wrong with it because I seriously doubt that speedsolving.com is running out of space to contain the posts or whatever.


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2011)

Still exaggerating. Most people are polite about it.

(Yeah I'm bad at analogies, but my point is still there) 

"lol if u don't like it don't look at it" is just a way of saying "Eff rules, I'll do what I want, just ignore me".


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 10, 2011)

I counted 13, and saw the bear just as it walked out.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 10, 2011)

Magix said:


> Fail analogy, police officers don't have the power to constantly look at the actions of every single human being in their country, however moderators are here to look at ALL of the posts, therefor if someone is breaking the rules, they WILL be there to clear up the mess (unless they're doing a shitty job at it), therefor, backseat moderators aren't necessary.



Wow you don't know how forums work. If you honestly think moderators are going to waste their time reading every thread and post looking for rulebreaking, then you are exceedingly naive. I have a job, I have classes, I have a life. I'm not going to spend all of my free time policing this forum. Backseat moderation is only an issue when it is rude or repetitive. Owen was polite, Edward too. You are being a douche, I suggest you work on correcting that.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> I have a life.


 
Lies!


----------



## Magix (Apr 11, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Wow you don't know how forums work. If you honestly think moderators are going to waste their time reading every thread and post looking for rulebreaking, then you are exceedingly naive. I have a job, I have classes, I have a life. I'm not going to spend all of my free time policing this forum. Backseat moderation is only an issue when it is rude or repetitive. Owen was polite, Edward too. You are being a douche, I suggest you work on correcting that.


 
Having been a moderator on forums for 6 years, I stand by my opinion - if a moderator doesn't read all the posts, or at least read reports, they're doing a shitty job at it. I'm not saying you're supposed to read ALL posts on ALL forums. That's why they invented sectional moderators. 

Let's break this down.

1) One guy reposted a thread for which I didn't find a copy for in the first three pages of offtopic. Result? A few people saw something interesting.

2) Two guys whined about the fact that it was a repost. Result? Two pages of spam.

No matter how polite you are, *s*tupid *a*nnoying *p*ointless *m*essages ARE against the rules just as much as reposting is and don't contribute to the thread in any way. Again, you always have the report post button if you have a problem with someones post.

I have my opinions, that doesn't make me a douche. Just because you have 2 years and 3000 posts on me doesn't mean I'm any less right.


----------



## Edward (Apr 11, 2011)

A mod doesn't need to read every post. That's why the report button was invented.


----------



## Magix (Apr 11, 2011)

That's exactly what I said. And therefor, we don't need regular posters reminding people of the rules in every thread.

And even if you don't have to read every post in your subforum, a mod should be deticated enough to do it. For instance, I would never have allowed this discussion in this thread in the first place, it has nothing to do with the original subject.

It's not like this forum is SO popular that it's hard to keep track or anything.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 11, 2011)

Magix said:


> if a moderator doesn't *read all the posts*, or at least read reports, they're doing a shitty job at it. *I'm not saying you're supposed to read ALL posts on ALL forums*. That's why they invented sectional moderators.



The bolded parts directly contradict one another, could you please clarify? I do read all reports, not too hard since people always respond instead of using it. We do not have a large enough/active enough moderation staff to support sectional moderation.



Magix said:


> Let's break this down.
> 
> 1) One guy reposted a thread for which I didn't find a copy for in the first three pages of offtopic. Result? A few people saw something interesting.



You are supposed to use the search function before creating a thread, a necro of one of the older threads saying "hey I was gonna post this but I'd thought I'd just bump it because it's cool" would have been fine.



Magix said:


> 2) Two guys whined about the fact that it was a repost. Result? Two pages of spam.



No. One person pointed out that two threads had already been made on the topic, then you responded unnecessarily(report button remember?) and there was a give-and-take between yourself and other members.



Magix said:


> No matter how polite you are, *s*tupid *a*nnoying *p*ointless *m*essages ARE against the rules just as much as reposting is and don't contribute to the thread in any way. Again, you always have the report post button if you have a problem with someones post.



The proper protocol when someone reposts an old topic is to nicely inform them once. Letting someone know they've broken a rule is certainly not pointless, stupid, or annoying. And again, as much as you say you are anti-spam and pro-report button, your actions directly contradict that.



Magix said:


> I have my opinions, that doesn't make me a douche. Just because you have 2 years and 3000 posts on me doesn't mean I'm any less right.


 
You are free to have whatever opinion you like, it's your manner of expressing them that I dislike. And it's the fact that I helped write the rules of this forum that makes you less right.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 11, 2011)

Magix said:


> I have my opinions, that doesn't make me a douche. Just because you have 2 years and 3000 posts on me doesn't mean I'm any less right.


 
You're putting words in his mouth. This is how all of those elitism threads and posts go. He didn't say anything at all about time and posts making him more correct than you, there are actually more legitimate reasons to support that.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 11, 2011)

Magix said:


> *s*tupid *a*nnoying *p*ointless *m*essages


Switch the middle two words, and that's quite clever.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Switch the middle two words, and that's quite clever.


 
I think he meant to have them switched but just messed up. /OT

That guy in the bear suit suck's at the moon walk and i should have seen him but i didn't


----------



## Magix (Apr 11, 2011)

Way to bold out only **** convenient to you. I said read all the posts, OR AT LEAST READ REPORTS. 

And when I said you're not supposed to read all posts on all forums, I meant that sectional moderators are only supposed to read the subforums THEY'RE moderating. Because that's their job as a sectional moderators.

Search function is not always viable because it can happen you're just not looking for the right word or there are too many results. The only relevant word I used to find the other threads was "bear" and then I had to go through 6 pages of threads to find it. If everyone has to waste so much time before making a thread, it'll just end up being discouraging and nobody will make any threads.
Besides, most everything relevant to this forum is already discussed about, so let's just shut down thread making entirely - there are probably threads for everything already, and if not, you can always post in the "general" threads (speedcubing dsc etc).

Ok, you got me, it was one person whining at first, doesn't erase the fact that we now have 3 pages of spam, mostly completely offtopic. Including yours - report button, remember?

The proper protocol should be to report the thread, have a moderator delete/close it and inform the original poster via PM what he's done and where he can find the thread that was already there before his. Or if the thread is just closed, post in there. 

And if you wrote rules in which threads can be full of offtopic and spam, then you, my good sir, have written shitty rules.

He didn't say anything about his postcount, but let's face it, if he was the newcomer with 50 posts and I was the long time known member with 3k posts, people would be agreeing with me, regardless of who is right. Although it's not actually that black and white, on internet forums you can always win an argument if you're not completely right, and fame/respect from other members plays a role in that.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm starting to agree that this discussion is getting very off-topic. Normally I merge repeat threads like this into one of the older copies, but for whatever reason I decided against it since it had been quite a while since the last version of this thread. Obviously none of the other moderators merged the thread as well, because we're all still posting here.

As to the moderation discussion, can we please take it to PM? Otherwise I agree that this thread is spammed out and should be closed. I wouldn't mind being included on the PM messages as well, we can make this a discussion between Magix and the mods following this thread if necessary.


----------



## Magix (Apr 11, 2011)

"Discussion between Magix and the mods" sounds awfully like "no matter what you say, you're wrong."
I looked at the two other threads about this video and one was 2009, one was 2010. That leaves at least a 4 month timegap between the last time this thread has been seen (prolly more, didn't check exact dates). I don't see anything wrong with reposting it at this point. 

I've made my points, sorry for the offtopic, I'm out.


----------



## whauk (Apr 11, 2011)

BTT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voAntzB7EwE
is way more amazing imo


----------

